# combined building question



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking of building a large shed at about 20x28 and putting a chicken pen and storage on one side and my lofts on the otherside with a 4 foot hallway down the middle. Will this be alright our will this be unhealthy for the pigeons. I hope this isnt a dumb question.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no dumb questions...it sounds terrific as long as the chickens have their own space.


----------

